# Hunter-class pin gaps



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

I have tried that pin setting and I have tried 25-35-45-55-65 I found for me the 25-65 worked better


----------



## Old Dutchman (Nov 18, 2012)

I'll give that a try. I'm loath to get rid of my 20 pin, since it works well for everything up to and including 20 yards. But maybe I'll have a predictable way to use the 25 pin to achieve the same results.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Start with setting the housing so you can use the level for 80. I know a few guys who can use it on the top of the target for 80 and bottom for 70, but that is really dependent on the setup.


----------



## Old Dutchman (Nov 18, 2012)

grantmac said:


> Start with setting the housing so you can use the level for 80. I know a few guys who can use it on the top of the target for 80 and bottom for 70, but that is really dependent on the setup.


That makes so much sense! Why didn't I come up with that on my own? Thanks!


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I talk to the old guys.....


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

Is using the bubble for a 6th fixed reference point one of those things that you can do as long as you don't tell anyone? Should you pretend to stack pins on the 80 (aim with the 60 yd pin for a couple of seconds, and then elevate to the bubble)? Or, are so many people doing it that it's not necessary to pretend?

Seems like it might be hard to fool a group of good pin shooters.


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

There's no reason to pretend otherwise. It's there, aim with it.


----------



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

too much emphasis put on the 80yd spot . its only 2 shots on a whole 28target field round . 20-60 is the way to sight in imo. there are more even yardage shots than odd . but that's just my 2 cents.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

bopo2 said:


> too much emphasis put on the 80yd spot . its only 2 shots on a whole 28target field round . 20-60 is the way to sight in imo. there are more even yardage shots than odd . but that's just my 2 cents.


That 2 cents is coming from an NFAA Outdoor Champion in BHFS. (and animal round record holder) That's advise worth listening to!


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

used the top of the level for 80 yards,you might have to sight that level in first too ? 70 yards would the gap between your 60 yard pin and the top of the level ,which is your 80 yard sight. and like has been mentioned 80 is only 2 shots.


----------



## skidge (May 3, 2014)

I agree with both setting your pins 20-60 but sight your bubble to 80 first. I used to do this with my spott hogg hog-it. Worked very well. Especially because it has a vertical cable in the middle of the sight. Technically using the bubble as an additional sight pin setting is wrong but if you are not doing it you are handicapping yourself against every one else. You can now gap between your 60pin and the level for 70yrds, need to hold slightly higher than halfway. You now have an aiming point for those 4 targets. While in the clubhouse, no you don't talk about it. And lastly I would try to set your peep height at 40yrds.


----------



## NP Archery (Jul 29, 2008)

Ive never used the bubble for a sight mark. I guess with my combination of sight and speed it just never worked out right. I do use a vertical wire and I think that helps me quite a bit. 

For a Field or International round, 20-60 works pretty good for me. The inbetweens are gapped accordingly and with some practice, there are aiming points on each target that can be used to hold one of your pins on. The color breaks on the Field target help somewhat. The Hunter targets in the International round can be a little more challenging as the large black areas tend to be harder for me to hold steady on . I've tried the 25-65 pin set with no real change in my average.

For a Hunter round..........that's a different story IMO............I wrote down all the yardages of the round and how many arrows are shot from each. It became pretty evident that there are a couple of yardages that could use their own pin. Not a single shot at 50 yards in a Hunter round...but a dozen at 48 yards. Not one single 30 yard shot but 28, 32, and 36 get a few. I thought there had to be a better way. 

So......

I set up 2 complete sights to help with this. Because I use a dovetail type sight, it's easy to slide the 20-60 setup off and slide on a 20-32-40-48-58 pin setup just for the Hunter round. I find that for me, I keep more pins on or touching the white center than I did with the all-even yardages I have the Field sight set to. Closer holds with pins is an advantage I like. I use .010 for the top 2 pins and .019 for the others. Keeping the pin colors in the same order on both setups help me lessen any mistakes in pin selection.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

NP Archery said:


> Ive never used the bubble for a sight mark. I guess with my combination of sight and speed it just never worked out right. I do use a vertical wire and I think that helps me quite a bit.
> 
> For a Field or International round, 20-60 works pretty good for me. The inbetweens are gapped accordingly and with some practice, there are aiming points on each target that can be used to hold one of your pins on. The color breaks on the Field target help somewhat. The Hunter targets in the International round can be a little more challenging as the large black areas tend to be harder for me to hold steady on . I've tried the 25-65 pin set with no real change in my average.
> 
> ...


That sounds logical, but I'm pretty sure that in a tournament, once you start shooting you'd have to stay with which ever pin set you started the tourney with. For the Hunter class, no adjustments are allowed. Repairs are, but not adjustments.


----------



## Archery Shooter 1 (Mar 28, 2015)

I have mine set at 20 30 40 50 60.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Just set up my new Hogg-it sight with 25-35-45-55-65 yard pins, liking it so far. I used even yardages last season with average results. Our field season is just getting started so we will see how this setup fairs over the next couple weeks.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

I set up my bow hunter sight. 20 -30-40-50-60 yards and some times I do last pin at 65 yards


----------



## Astroguy (Oct 11, 2013)

You need to learn how many inches your arrows drop for the 65 to 80 yard shots used in NFAA Field and Hunter rounds. 

From 65 yards, aim at the top of the target with the 60 yard pin and measure how many inches drop you have. For 70 it will be double that +_% depending on arrow speed , Fletching . Take notes ,


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

Pinwheel Software's OnTarget2 software will allow you to use simulated targets on the computer screen to plot your hold overs for your setup. If you don't like splitting pins for a shot, it can show you where to hold on a field or hunter target to get in the x ring. I used this method pretty extensively when the software first came out in the early 2000's. Still applies today.


----------



## GB Hunter (May 6, 2016)

I start at 30 and go to 70, my 20 yard shot is only about 3" high and for 80 I put the target between my bottom pin and the top of my level.


----------

